# Game #29: Los Angeles Lakers (23-5) vs Boston Celtics (27-2) [12/25]



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: Great game thread!


Now to handle some business!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice game thread...I love the Paul Pierce sketch! Well...this is the game we have been waiting on for the past six months. Celtics are due for a loss, but we are not playing close to our best ball on either end of the court. However, we have a lot to prove and I see Kobe having a monster game. This is his stage! Despite our recent woes, Staples Center will erupt and we will rise to the occasion and win. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol:

This is it... Time to find out if this team has grown over the off season. Time to find out if we can play defense against the "elite" Boston Celtics. The answers come now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nicely done


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Best game thread ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love the game thread. All I want for Christmas is a Lakers victory. Time to kick some Boston ***.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That game thread is sweet :lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

BTW, that's a nice looking stroller PP is riding.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lets kick some Celtic ***!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Go lakers! i will be at the game cheering our guys on!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Unique said:


> Go lakers! i will be at the game cheering our guys on!


You lucky *******.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big time game, Lakers seem to be turning it around right on time for this game. Boston might be woken up to a rude awakening if Kobe can play explosive and the two 7 footers match Bostons front court.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who are you going for tomarrow AJ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Who are you going for tomarrow AJ?


I'll be pretty much happy for either team. However I would like to see Kobe have a great game and hit a game winner, he's kind of been slept on this year, and IMO Kobe is by far still the best player in the league. So yeah, but if Boston wins that's cool because that giant win streak continues. History making is good stuff.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkV0B_GeUuo


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate the Celtics so much. Losing to them on Christmas would be awful.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I hate the Celtics so much. Losing to them on Christmas would be awful.


The only thing I want is a victory over Boston. **** world peace, no more homeless, etc. I don't care.. Just want a victory over these cocky scum bags. 

The real question is.. Which version of the Lakers will show up today?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Who are you going for tomarrow AJ?


whoever wins


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


nice artwork buddy, yours?:admin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rooting for the Lakers in this one, hopefully they can get the job done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Boston.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I hope the Lakers beat the piss out of boston....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

All im sayin is good luck and that i think all game threads should have to be made with paint :laugh:

Go Celtics

*runs off*


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i want to see a blowout a 30 pt win

edit: beat LA! beat LA!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Just don't get smoked and embarrassed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 5. :sparta:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's ****ing rage! I bought some Busch heavy just for you guys. I will be ready when tipoff rolls around. How about this beatdown of the Hornets going on right now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I reiterate: **** Boston.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> I reiterate: **** Boston.


And I reiterate: I hate them *sooo much*.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Let's ****ing rage! I bought some Busch heavy just for you guys. I will be ready when tipoff rolls around. How about this beatdown of the Hornets going on right now?


Yeah, I agree. We have people coming over for Christmas dinner at 4pm, but I don't care...I'm going to get absolutely smashed for this game.

If we win...it will be even better.

If we lose...at least I got wasted on Christmas??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, I agree. We have people coming over for Christmas dinner at 4pm, but I don't care...I'm going to get absolutely smashed for this game.
> 
> If we win...it will be even better.
> 
> If we lose...at least I got wasted on Christmas??


:cheers:

That's the best logic I've seen on this forum in a while.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Magic is still the greatest in my mind, but he is a horrible analyst. He said that the Celtics may become the first team with four All-Stars. Yeesh...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

**** Boston. **** Pierce. **** Garnett.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Magic is still the greatest in my mind, but he is a horrible analyst. He said that the Celtics may become the first team with four All-Stars. Yeesh...


:lol: Yeah he sucks. He should just stick with charity work.


Rick Fox on the other hand is probably my new favorite analyst. Guy is brutally honest, I love it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe tonight Kobe Bryant will reveal to the world that he's truly a Sith Lord, hell bent on the destruction of the Boston franchise. I will not be satisfied unless he cuts off KG's head and shoves it up Perkins ***. :sparta:


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Shakespeare himself could not fully express in words how badly I want a Lakers victory, so I will just say *GO LAKERS!!!*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great, this bull**** is gonna go to OT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That stupid ******* Tony Parker got a tech called.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nevermind. We still have a chance.. Because of a horrible break down form the Spurs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I spit on the Boston Celtic lifestyle!! Go Lakers!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Crank it up mother****ers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is! Have we learned from last season? Are we still *****es? I guess we find out now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

**** Ray Allen and his giant forehead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton with the drive.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hit the free throws mother ****er.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not a good possession from Walton just now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense from Walton tough.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke out of the game please. I wish someone would Nancy Kerrigan him in the shins.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** was that Luke?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil you ****ing idiot. Get Luke out of the goddamn game. Why is this difficult? He's not even a rotation player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton with the nice air ball. LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gah! Wtf was that Walton.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

9 rings or not, there is no way in hell you can justify Luke starting. Or even playing for that matter. He has something on the front office or Phil. I am thoroughly convinced.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take out Bynum, leave in Walton. Phil is senile.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DUNK that **** Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil shouldn't have taken Bynum out. Gasol is playing to soft right now at the middle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Phil shouldn't have taken Bynum out. Gasol is playing to soft right now at the middle.


Gasol left his weiner in New Orleans.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally Gasol hit. Boston leaves Gasol open that far out. I think that's a mistake.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder what Phil is thinking.. In five minutes Bynum had 3 points 3 rebounds only 1 foul. He gets a sick dunk and is fired up... Then Phil says ok thats enough sit down. But Luke please take another three after your last air ball? What the **** is that ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is going off right now...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense so far at least.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Keep pounding the hoop


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** YES!!! Wooo!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's what I ****ing like to see right there! ****ing hustle!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a play or Ariza. Wow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> What a play or Ariza. Wow.


Kobe to Ariza to Sasha. That was amazing by all three players. And I love to see the bench going wild.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bodybuilder Fisher plowing Powe to the ground. Flopping piece of ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice free throw shooting Fish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Machine


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

'chine


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn Ariza missed the wide open dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol is sucking today.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol bringing his soft play back in the game. Just go sit on the bench if you're not going to bring it on the big stage.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love Gasol.. But not only is he being a soft ***** defensively.. but he is not going up to the rim with any kind of effort. That last play he should have had an easy 2 points and a free throw. 

Man up you skinny ****er.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to see Odom, Gasol and Bynum play more at once


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke. If you care about this team, please fake an injury or something.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Aleen just shoved off like a little *****..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Taunt that basketball Paul. :lol: Show it who is boss.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our defense collapses so easily


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil really needs to sit Gasol right now and bring in Odom. He's frustrated and making careless mistakes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe and KG talking trash to each other.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why the hell are they talking about the Cavs?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Our bigs slacked off to much at the end of the second. Gasol got frusterated and made some sloppy plays and missed some easy baskets. And Bynum was throwing Perkins around but let Davis out box him on way to many ocasions. That simply wont cut mustard in the second half.

Love that the Lakers didn't turn the ball over much, and Walton actually played fairly good.

Kobe was SICK. My only problem is that Kobe tried to pass to much to Gasol. **** Gasol Kobe, when you cant miss just keep jacking. No one cares how many shots you take if your HITTING them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the second half they are going to pound the ball inside to KG. They probably noticed KG had to put up little effort to score on Gasol.

Phil is going to have to play more Odom second half with Bynum in my opinion to win the war inside.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who is this Walton.. And who killed the original one?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm ok with that foul Bynum. He was gonna get a lay up otherwise.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing the best ball of the season so far. He's making all the right passes.. Taking all the right shots.. Playing very good defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How about some boxing out?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is such trash. Seriously.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow.. Put Ariza in.. Genious..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice double dribble call ref.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot Lamar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, our pick and roll D is soooo bad


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh ****.. Lamar again..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright mo****ers lets win this ****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Get that **** out of there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar Odom welcome back


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another lead change..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starters are back in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need to figure out how to set illegal screens because apparently it is legal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lazy, costly play from Ariza. A horrible pass... Resulting in an easy two points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Allen flooping all over the plafe like a dip****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why is Ariza shooting out there? Why? For ****s sake why?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

good hustle from ariza


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Outstanding hustle from ARiza right there


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol better make both of these.. the suck ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum on the floor for the final minutes? What the ****? Phil really wants this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Someone get Rando a wheelchair!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Rondo a wheelchair ASAP. I know this is a rivalry but I care about the health of all NBA players.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, PP said Jesus came down and made him feel better.. So maybe Rondo can call Jesus up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** Yes! I Love the Big Softy!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> **** Yes! I Love the Big Softy!


The Big Softy.. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher and Allen humping each other.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGG SOFTY!

woo!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a setup form Kobe right there.. Wow. And Gasol with the soft touch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good to have you Pau Gasol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn right!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way, How much better do we look in the fourth when Bynum remains in. When we put Odom out there with Gasol.. They know they can just camp on Gasol when Odom is out at the perimeter, because he's not normally a good three point shooter. Now they cant leave Bynum to double Gasol. Kobe then drives in and just decides which seven footer is in the right spot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Arize with the reverse off the block from GASOL! NIOCE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Suck On That Boston!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau, you are now a big game player. My opinion of you has changed tenf old


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Game
...


Set
...

Match!!!

****ers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There It Is!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Gasol for POTG


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****in right.. Hell yeah.. what an awesome christmas present


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was awesome.. nice win guys


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** yeah!!! Im ****ing wasted right now!! **** Boston!!!! Merry Christmas fellas!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

i put my hand upon this beer when i drink you drink we drink


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> **** yeah!!! Im ****ing wasted right now!! **** Boston!!!! Merry Christmas fellas!!


Damn right! **** Boston! Damn ***** *** *****es got ****ed up by Gasol, get the **** of our court ***** ***** *******s!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merry ****ing Christmas, Boston! 

Go Lakers!!! Thank you for giving me the only gift I wanted on this Christmas Day! 

:cheers:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah Lakers! That is the team I have been waiting for!

Kobe was awesome. Thank god Pau decided to show up at the end of the game. Why didnt Ariza play more? He was all hustle, made some huge plays for us. Luke played pretty well, but he just cant match Ariza's defense and athleticism.

Kobe was the POTG again. Spectacular performance.

Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you Lakers!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Boston didn't play to their best while the Lakers played almost perfect, they also got a lot of calls their way (result of stern?)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> Boston didn't play to their best while the Lakers played almost perfect, they also got a lot of calls their way (result of stern?)


Start **** elsewhere please.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> Boston didn't play to their best while the Lakers played almost perfect, they also got a lot of calls their way (result of stern?)


That was easily one of the poorer games the Lakers have played in terms of executing their half-court set, which you can partially attribute to themselves and the Celtics' D, just as you can partially attribute the Celtics' poor play to themselves and the Lakers' D.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, Pau Gasol needs to stop being so damn soft, and Bynum needs to get the ball more. At least the Lakers were the more physical team. That was great to see.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Why arn't you in the Boston forum if your just going to put down the Lakers and ***** about the calls?

Way to go Pau dominating at the end of the game with Kobes inredible passes, i really can't decide which one should be POTG.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers!! Lakers!!! Lakers!!!

I am so happy with the win. 

Regarding Pau: It is obvious that Pau is intimidated by Boston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe was the POTG in my opinion, no question.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win...and one we really needed to help our confidence. Kobe and Pau carried us...and Sasha and Odom played good off the bench. I was really hoping Bynum would have more of an impact game. However, his defense was terrible, and his positioning on offense was just as bad. Granted...he didn't get the ball much in the second half. Defensively, the Celtics got way too many layups. I thought he was too lethargic all around and he has to start stepping up offensively, while staying out of foul trouble.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> Boston didn't play to their best while the Lakers played almost perfect, they also got a lot of calls their way (result of stern?)


GTFO of our forum with this crap. Go cry somewhere else. Worry about your team not ours!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe was the POTG in my opinion, no question.


I agree over Pau.... He looked vintage tonight.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Party up in this *****!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

chairman5 isn't even a Celtic fan. He's just a blind Laker hater trolling this forum. Let him whine all he wants because he probably cried at home after the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> I agree over Pau.... He looked vintage tonight.


Yep..clutch baskets and a block shot sealed the game for Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> Boston didn't play to their best while the Lakers played almost perfect, they also got a lot of calls their way (result of stern?)


I love when trolls come in here that have only seen a handful of games, and think they know the Lakers. :lol:

Allow me to educate you.. This Line.. AKA Gasol and Bynum on the floor at the same time is less than 30 games old. Each game they get better together on the floor. Right now, they still look a little goofy at times and out of position. Especially Bynum who keeps going out high. But the reality is, baring no injuries they will only get better.

Secondly, Bynum is still not were he can be. He's progressing, although slumping at times slowly, but he will be there by the playoffs. His defense tonight was key in the victory, but was really weak sauce compared to what he was delivering before the injury. In fact, it became 100 percent crystal clear why Phil has been toying with him.. And then tonight of all nights he lets Bynum stay in the fourth, its because Phil knows if Bynum can get back to where he was before the injury Boston is in trouble.

Third of all Gasol played the worst defense he's probably ever played as a Laker for three quarters tonight. KG was abusing him. He turned it on in the end sure, but he's capable of playing far better defense than that for four quarters, even if KG is better. He just needs to man up more, something I think he will do if Lakers match up with Boston in the finals again. 

Fourth, Lakers started Luke Walton. Yes, Walton the slow white guy that was in charge of guarding Paul Pierce... Yet, he played well... But lets face it you throw Ariza in that spot, and he'd play FAR better defense. But Phil likes playing around with the youth of the team to get them mentally prepared for the playoffs. See Bynum for an example.

Add a fifth that Lamar Odom only played 24 minutes.. Some people who hate Lamar would say thats a good thing.. But come on.. He's far better than 24 minutes. He's the Lakers best rebounder in reality, and he barely got playing time. Lamar Odom comes off the bench for the Lakers? Who does Boston got off the bench that's worth a ****? 

Lakers are healthy.. Lakers are still learning to play together.. And as long as they have Kobe Bryant they will always have a chance. If the Lakers get it together and really get Bynum fined tuned this season, you can count on a great finals (if your a Lakers fan). eace:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I agree over Pau.... He looked vintage tonight.


Not to mention, Pau only played good in end. Sure it was big, and he put us over the top.. But he *****ed up to KG way to much, that POTG is out of the question. 

Kobe was the general tonight. Guy made great shots, guy made great passes.. During the lead changes, and KG running his ****ing he didn't back down and kept our youth confident.

He's player of the game no doubt. This is the Kobe I've been waiting all season for.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice. Well played game, but the team still needs a backup point. Kobe was the ish. Did his thing.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't want to put too much stock into one game, but that really felt good to beat the Celtics.

Kobe played a good game. I'm still a little wary of him taking jumpers against a defense geared to stop him, but they were falling and he carried us at times.

We need to pound the ball inside more often. Bynum barely got any touches, and that trend needs to stop. How many times did we throw the ball into the post and let the big men work? It seems like all their touches came off dribble penetration, which isn't all bad, but I would like to see us play inside-out a little more. 

Walton needs to go back to the bench. He made a nice pass to Kobe and he finally hit an outside shot, but you can't count on him for those type of games very often.

Sasha and Fisher are chuckers. We need a real point guard. We can have one chucker but I don't want 2 at that position.

Big props to Ariza and Pau. Ariza's hustle gave the team the jolt it needed while Pau battled through a bad game to come up huge at the end.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Just a couple of thoughts.

* I'm surprised the Lakers won. Pleasantly surprised. 

* The Lakers did get their share of favorable calls. The refs "let them play" for long stretches of game and it worked out well for the Lakers. The two hustle plays by Ariza, the first time I thought he stepped on the line but they let it go (though I could be wrong obviously). The second play, where he "stripped" the Boston player (Perkins?) I could have sworn that Ariza fouled him hard...but the refs decided to reward hustle and effort. IIRC the Celtics didn't shoot alot of free throws either. 

* The scapegoats, Walton, Odom and Fisher, played well. You may not want to get used to it  but I'm grateful when they do pull it off. 

* Gasol was clearly intimidated by Garnett. I was pretty pissed off at his acting; yes, Rondo did bump him but Gasol acted as though he'd been shot by a sniper in the 5th row. GTFOOH with that nonsense. But just as I was ready to curse Gasol AND his mother, The Big Softy comes through with clutch performance in the end. I *hope* this indicates a moment of growth and maturation for him. 

* That said, Gasol has been consistently good so far this year, more than any other Laker player so let me give him his credit. 

* Kobe was prime Kobe, just a joy to watch.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> Just a couple of thoughts.
> 
> * I'm surprised the Lakers won. Pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


MY couple of thoughts:

- The Lakers' offense in the second half was very, very sloppy. I can't, for the life of me, understand how it's a viable offensive play to get Kobe the ball besides the 3 point line with 2 guys over him. Lakers' got lucky. Odom drilling back-to-back 3s and Pau making shots he normally doesn't;

- Derek Fisher is scum. Against the Celtics, the Lakers match up well 2-to-5, But we are severy habicapped in the PG position;

- Why, oh why doesn't Phil run Kobe off screens for the catch-and-shoot jumper?

- Walton's innability to provide any kind of offensive play (besides passing) makes him unworthy to start or even average more than 10 mpg (unless it's a blowout). He gets the ball to the big men adequately? Well, Vlad or Ariza will do the same if instructed to;

- Kobe played a good game. Loved his play in the 4th, when he drove, got 2 defenders, and passed (Pau).

- Didn't love our defense. The Celtics blew a few plays, but it was more them being clumsy than the effort of the Lakers' defense. 

- LOVED ro see Paul Pierce (the self-appointed "best player in the world") get the ball a couple of times in the 4th to create in the perimeter and delibering NOTHING.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> - Why, oh why doesn't Phil run Kobe off screens for the catch-and-shoot jumper?


this is what I wonder as well. Kobe is at his most dangerous off the ball. when he starts overdribbling is when he gets into trouble.


----------

